
Best of Hacker News - kabanossen
http://enklo.se/hackernews/
======
ColinWright
"Best" by the metric of hitting the #1 spot. Sadly, most of what I find most
interesting and useful on HN doesn't hit the #1 spot, so I need a different
metric.

Working on it ...

~~~
kabanossen
Yep, same for me. I did this to limit how often I check HN and this was the
most obvious way. Glad to try whatever you come up with :)

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed, and kudos to you for making something that others can use like this.
Regrettably, I'm an old school big-iron greybeard, and nothing I do is likely
to be possible for others to use in a 'net environment. 8-(

